# recommended fish for platies, pristella tetras, cories?



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm upgrading my 75-litre to a 165-litre and would like some suggestions as to what else I could get to go with my platies (5 adults, one baby), pristella tetras (6), cories [5 trilineatus, 3 habrosus (I'll get some more of these)], and apple snail (1). 

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

How about some swordtails? They would add a nice pop of color to the tank. A school of serpae tetras would be nice too.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll check them out. Is it ok to just get male swordtails? Although any platy babies seem to have been eaten so far, except the baby I've now got, I'd rather avoid any chance of a population explosion (I was completely ignorant when I got my platies.) 

Aren't serpae tetras a bit vicious? I don't want anything that's going to cause drama with my existing fish.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Serpaes will nip if not kept in proper groups. I have 7 in my 75 gallon with gold comet platys, swordtails (female only), pristella tetras, albino cories, emperor tetras, bosemann rainbows and green tiger barbs. i've never seen them show any aggression to any of the other fish. I guess it's all in the numbers.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Hyphessobrycon eques (Serpae Tetra) is a species that is unpredictable, as noted in our profile. Some are peaceful, if kept in groups in large tanks (as Romad's example), but in another tank the species can be real terrors. It is not a fish I would put in a community tank solely due to the risk. Even if physical damage does not occur, the inherent nature of this species' aggressive tendancies can be felt by other fish in an aquarium, and this causes stress. And stress always means less than optimum health.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Byron. I'd read that the serpaes can be a bit nippy. I'd rather choose something with a good chance of getting on with everybody and not take any risk of a major upset. I'd rather something predictably "nice" or as close as it's possible to get when you're talking about living things with their own foibles.


----------

